# BOU Fun Shoot 8/7



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

cost?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I edited it.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

sounds good thanks


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

sweet.I will have to try and make this one. I had fun at the last one.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> sweet.I will have to try and make this one. I had fun at the last one.


If you start saving beer cans now you might have enough to get the ten bucks you'll need to get in. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > sweet.I will have to try and make this one. I had fun at the last one.
> ...


I will be there. I will not have no problem getting the ten bucks for this.So I hope to see you there Tex. I just hope I can hit the targets. :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Tex you are on dkhntr like white on rice!!! o-||


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> Tex you are on dkhntr like white on rice!!! o-||


Somebody's gotta give him crap! Might as well be me! Besides, he's too nice, he needs his balls busted now and then. :twisted:

Dustin, I would love to come and shoot with you! Shall we go a buck an arrow? It's my birthday that weekend so I'll be feeling lucky. 8)

What I really wanna know is why in the world you guys would schedule this shoot on the same weekend as Treasure Mountain? :?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Keep the riffraff out? :mrgreen: o-|| :?:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

treasure mountain schmeasure mountain... :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > Tex you are on dkhntr like white on rice!!! o-||
> ...


I will go a buck a arrow if you shoot at 50 yards :mrgreen: Thanks for the kind words there Tex. I yea I know it your b-day. so maybe I will let you win. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Keep the riffraff out? :mrgreen: o-|| :?:


Ok, point taken...

Dustin, there will be no "letting" me win! And you're on, clear back to 50 yards!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Keep the riffraff out? :mrgreen: o-|| :?:
> ...


alright.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Isn't this weekend Treasure Mountain too?

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

c3hammer said:


> Isn't this weekend Treasure Mountain too?
> 
> Cheers,
> Pete


yes


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hell, just shoot BOU in the morning and Treasure Mouintain in the afternoon! That's what you're doing, right Dustin?


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

I am in Cant wait!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Hell, just shoot BOU in the morning and Treasure Mouintain in the afternoon! That's what you're doing, right Dustin?


No Tex Im only shooting BOU.Sorry.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Good choice.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Just a reminder to come up and visit..........GREAT SETUP..........see you all there!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Had a great time today with all y'all. Met some new faces and saw a few more I hadn't seen in years... 

Dustin and I went a buck an arrow and he ended up on top with me owing him 3 bucks. Dammit! I started out great and was up three bucks after the first three targets. But then Dustin collected himself and we went eye for eye and tooth for tooth most the day. Then he pulled away on the distance shots and never looked back. Good shootin buddy!

First time since 1978 I haven't shot Treasure Mountain...  :?


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

that was a fun shoot and the set up was great! Thanks BOU for another great event.
GSLHonker


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Can I ask a dumb question....................why did this shoot compete against Treasure mountain?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Can I ask a dumb question....................why did this shoot compete against Treasure mountain?


A first year, one day shoot with 20 or so targets is going to "compete against" a 3 day shoot with 60 targets that's been an annual tradition for decades? You said it - a dumb question because there's no competition.

BOU members, including board members, were also involved with the Treasure Mountain shoot.

BOU members, including board members, were also involved with the Split Mountain 3D shoot that took place this weekend.

BOU members, including board members, were also involved with the NBEF Bowhunter Education Instructor training that took place this weekend.

Simple fact is, it's hard if not impossible to schedule anything during the summer months that doesn't coincide with other events. We're just trying to walk our talk by promoting bowhunting whenever, wherever and however we can with the manpower and resources we have and we'll work alongside any and all fellow bowhunters to do it.

If I was the big boss, I'd get BOU to schedule a week later next year in conjunction with the Rockport Dam Jam!!! http://stateparks.utah.gov/node/1420 Shoot bows, listen to live bluegrass music and catch an evening of fishing.
:-|O|-:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I get it. So you guys wanted to compete against as many other things as you could possibly think of all in the same day... _(O)_


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Had a great time today with all y'all. Met some new faces and saw a few more I hadn't seen in years...
> 
> Dustin and I went a buck an arrow and he ended up on top with me owing him 3 bucks. Dammit! I started out great and was up three bucks after the first three targets. But then Dustin collected himself and we went eye for eye and tooth for tooth most the day. Then he pulled away on the distance shots and never looked back. Good shootin buddy!
> 
> First time since 1978 I haven't shot Treasure Mountain...  :?


Darin thanks for the shot a round. You are deadly with that bow. Yes I can't be live I beat you.LOL.Thanks BOU for the shoot awesome course for sure one one of my favorites now. I will be there every year shooting that one.Nice job and keep up the good work. O yea Tye the bugger was yummy and Gordy thanks for buying it for me.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

What? You made Gordy buy you a burger after you won all that money off me? What you saving up for _Riley._ :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> What? You made Gordy buy you a burger after you won all that money off me? What you saving up for _Riley._ :roll:


I did not make him by me one. He told me he bought it. I told him That I did not need one and I lost that battle.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sheesh, all Gordy wanted to buy me was beer... I think he wanted to get me drunk and take advantage of me. :evil: _(O)_


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Sheesh, all Gordy wanted to buy me was beer... I think he wanted to get me drunk and take advantage of me. :evil: _(O)_


 :lol: He didn't want to buy me a beer.I would have taken that over the hamburger. :lol: Yea he probably didn't want to get you drunk and take you in the trees.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm just glad that between Darrin, Dustin, Dustin's friend, and Gordy there weren't any dramatic recreations of Deliverance while shooting the course!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> I'm just glad that between Darrin, Dustin, Dustin's friend, and Gordy there weren't any dramatic recreations of Deliverance while shooting the course!


was you there?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah I was taking money and info from people for a while and then I went to take pictures of people shooting the course...I think y'all left when I was out taking pictures...
how many arrows did you lose on the bighorn at the end?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> Yeah I was taking money and info from people for a while and then I went to take pictures of people shooting the course...I think y'all left when I was out taking pictures...
> how many arrows did you lose on the bighorn at the end?


ok. non I hit him one time out of two shots. I did not lose any arrows.Just a tip in a tree.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks to the BOU Northern Region Reps for doing one hell of a job in running, planning and putting on one hell of an event.

This course has got to be one of the, if not THE, best courses I've ever shot.
The people were great, friends old and new, and everyone that came out in support of BOU,
Thanks!!!

Justin, I made sure that nobody "squealed like a pig" on the course. What happened back at the truck was a different deal.

Stay tuned for possibly a little something, something for BOU Members later this fall!!!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

No doubt that everyone I talked to said the course was OVER THE TOP! Pretty cool to see Tex fling those cedar shafts and actually hitting the target. That boy can flat out shoot......the long distance shoot from 98 yds was fun to watch, and there were a fair amount of busted shafts........Next year will be BIGGER and BETTER........
Kelly


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey good to put your face to the name Kelly. Nice meeting you finally, and thanks for the props.


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

Stablebuck when are you going to post some of those pics from the shoot?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I was snapping shots with Tye's camera...so I imagine he'll be posting some of those pics on the BOU website and possibly some here too.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic there. Thanks again guys.looking forward to next years.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh, look how cute you all match. :lol: Looks like you guys had a great time, looks like a hellava (I know it isn't a word, but I don't care) course.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

where were you Mr. Hansen???


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

A ten year class reunion losing the last few remaining brain cells I have, LOL.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

you chose poorly


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I had already committed a fair amount of money already with no chance of a refund. It was actually pretty fun.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ten year? :roll: Sheesh! Lemmy know when you get to 30 years... Pup.


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

30 year for me this friday and sat. I guess that makes me an old fart anyways thats what my kids tell me


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

GSL, what was it like shooting with that little one on yoru back.......mmissed you as I was running the long range shoot. Glad you were able to come!
Kelly


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

It was great, he likes it and I love having him along!! Heck it is really the only time the little guy sits still. :mrgreen: I have taken him out on some scouting trips and cant wait for our first hunt together in a few more years. Heck I love being a dad as much as I do archery, some days I get to do both!


----------

